# AR-15 barrels



## Mark R (Sep 28, 2017)

I am wanting to put another barrel on a dpms panther oracle . Is this difficult ? Can I do it myself ? 18 to 20 inch with 1 to 7 twist . Any recommendations ?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 28, 2017)

*looks simple*



s&r


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 28, 2017)

Not too hard.  But invest in a good shop vise and an upper receiver vise block.  And get some red locktite for your gas block screws. If they're already loctited on by the factory, you might need a propane torch to heat the block and take them off.


----------



## rayjay (Sep 28, 2017)

This is the action block I use and am happy with.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/730930/dpms-upper-receiver-ar-15-action-block-delrin


----------



## fishtail (Sep 29, 2017)

Review the cost of needed parts and tools to perform the swap and see if it is worth it to you.
Palmetto State Armory has 18" and 20" 1:7" twist barreled uppers for $219.99 shipped to your door.


----------



## kiltman (Sep 29, 2017)

buy another upper with barrel, easiest and cheapest way to go.  Unless you already have all the tools.


----------



## killerv (Sep 29, 2017)

kiltman said:


> buy another upper with barrel, easiest and cheapest way to go.  Unless you already have all the tools.



I agree with this. 

If its a stock oracle, gonna be changing the barrel, gas tube, possibly the gasblock, forearm...plus have to get the tools if you don't have them.


----------



## lampern (Sep 29, 2017)

Check out the uppers from Palmetto State Armory


----------



## Soybean (Oct 1, 2017)

a gunsmith once told me the AR15 is very forgiving to incorrect procedure.  

that said, if you want to do it the right way and not risk damaging your upper receiver, get a Geissele Reaction Rod.  A vice block will work, but you could warp the receiver or damage the pin index slot when torquing the new barrel.

Also, if using gas block with set screws, use Rocksett instead of red locktite.  Rocksett is a ceramic threadlocker with a much higher heat resistance than red and a torque resistance similar to blue.  That way if you ever have to remove it, you can.

If you only plan to do this once, just buy another upper already assembled as others have said.


----------

